# Balin's PSMF Log



## Balin (Mar 31, 2009)

I wanted to start a log to ensure greater accountability to the diet.  I plan on starting on Wednesday April 1st.  I guess the joke is on me 

My Stats:

Male 42 yrs of age
Height 5'5" ( on my good days  )
Weight 192
Bf - 22% category 2 dieter
LBM 150

I will record my starting weight again on Wed.

I have picked up most of the essential groceries and have made a sample meal plan that looks like this.

*Meal 1*

2 ON Casein
1 Tsp Fish Oil
1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
2 Black coffee

P 46g C 6g F 5.5g Cals 257.5

*Meal 2*

1 Can of Tuna
100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
1 c broccoli

P 50.6g C 9.8g F 3.1g Cals 269.5

*Meal 3*

100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
3 oz Chicken Breast
3 c Mixed Greens
1 Tsp Fish Oil

P 48.7g C 6.8 F 8.3g Cals 296.7

*Meal 4*

5.5 oz Chicken Breast
½ Tsp fish oil
1/2 c broccoli

P 49.3 C 3.9 F 8.1 Cals 285.7

*Daily Total:  P 194.6g C 26.5g F 25g Cals 1109.4*


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

good luck on your goals!
I'm no nutrition expert, but your cals seem low...


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2009)

They look fine to me. 

Good luck!


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2009)

Your five-hour, once a week refeed will have between 225g and 450g carb, from what I see. That sound right by you?


----------



## Balin (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats what I was planning for refeeds.  I am going to schedule it for Sunday I think.  I might start on the low end and see how I respond to it at first.  I am pretty IR.


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2009)

Good plan. You'll find you'll be able to ramp it up as you lean out. 

There are a few tricks to helping this work - one is to load creatine that day. Another is vinegar shots - I alternate between the two when I carb up - carb and shot of vinegar - carb and teaspoon of creatine - until I've consumed 20g of creatine. 

Also, remain _moderately _active - it translocates GLUT4 and this mediates reglycogenation. Nothing too strenuous - housework is just about perfect. Plus you're usually home anyway, eating...


----------



## Balin (Mar 31, 2009)

Well I was thinking of slamming 100g of carbs then waiting an hour then hitting the gym.  Work out for a hour then have about another 100g of carbs with some protein.

At about 4 hours into the refeed then top up with 50-100g of carbs.

I am thinking of sticking to Bananas, Oats and Sweet Potato for the carb sources too. No Doughnuts or Pizza 

I am a creatine non responder but I may give it a shot.

By vinegar do you mean, the white vinegar or Apple Cider Vinegar?


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2009)

Any kind of vinegar. Acetic acid enhances glucose transport. 

I recommend white flour, white rice and dextrose for carbups. 

The creatine also enhances glucose uptake - that's why I recommend it.


----------



## Balin (Mar 31, 2009)

Built said:


> Any kind of vinegar. Acetic acid enhances glucose transport.
> 
> I recommend white flour, white rice and dextrose for carbups.
> 
> The creatine also enhances glucose uptake - that's why I recommend it.



Ah, so this is what you meant by trick... tools to help the partitioning. It took a while for the light bulb to go off .

I guess I am just being carbophobic


----------



## Balin (Apr 1, 2009)

Starting Day Stats

Morning weight - 194 lbs.

I went to the gym upon waking and had a Tanita Body Comp done. I know there is a wide variance with this machine but I just wanted to ball park my BF.

They had me at 20.8% BF so I feel better using the Category 2 calculations.

I had breakfast and its my first time using ON Casein.  Man is it thick.


----------



## Balin (Apr 1, 2009)

*Day 1

*I made it through my first day a with a bit of an EC buzz in the morning and a bit of a head ache in the evening 

Supps - 1/2 dose EC x 3, 1g Potassium, 420mg Magnesium, thrice daily Multi, MSM and Glucosamine
*
Meal 1* 10 am

2 ON Casein
1 Tsp Fish Oil
1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
2 Black coffee

P 46g C 6g F 5.5g Cals 257.5

*Meal 2* 2 pm

1 Can of Tuna
100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
1/2 c broccoli

P 48.3g C 5.9g F 2.8g Cals 242

*Meal 3* 6:30 pm - Post workout

100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
3 oz Chicken Breast
2 c Mixed Greens
1 Tsp Fish Oil

P 47.8g C 5.2 F 8.3g Cals 285.8

*Meal 4* 10 pm

5.5 oz Chicken Breast
½ Tsp fish oil
1/2 c broccoli

P 49.3 C 3.9 F 8.1 Cals 285.7

*Daily Total:  P 191.4g C 21g F 24.6g Cals 1071  Fiber 19.2g


Upper Body Workout

*10 min elliptical warm up

BB Bench Press 3 sets 8, 8, 5
Neutral Grip Pull ups 3 sets 8, 8, 7
DB Lateral Raises 2 sets 8, 8
Tricep Pushdowns 2 sets 10, 10
BB Curl 2 sets 10, 10


----------



## Built (Apr 1, 2009)

That's way too much warmup. Just do a few progressively heavy triples before your work sets, then keep the reps lower than this. I do 3x5s on PSMF, and no cardio at all to warm up. You don't have anything to spare. 

Why upper body only? This should be upper and lower.


----------



## Balin (Apr 1, 2009)

I am doing the 3 a week work outs.  Its a variation thats in the book.

Week 1
Upper rest Lower rest Upper rest rest 

Week 2
Lower rest Upper rest Lower rest rest

But yes the cardio left me a bit tanked so I will take your advice with the triples to warm up.

I'll go heavier and shoot for 5s next work out.


----------



## Built (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, okay, gotcha.

The long warmup and the rep range threw me. 

Carry on...


----------



## Balin (Apr 1, 2009)

Built said:


> Oh, okay, gotcha.
> 
> The long warmup and the rep range threw me.
> 
> Carry on...



np , thanks for keeping me in check


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 1, 2009)

Just an FYI - supplementing with calcium has also been shown to moderately increase fat burning.  Nothing to write home about but hey, every little bit helps right?


----------



## Balin (Apr 1, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Just an FYI - supplementing with calcium has also been shown to moderately increase fat burning.  Nothing to write home about but hey, every little bit helps right?



Thanks for the tip, I have some in the cupboard


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll have to follow along this thread   I did the PSMF a few weeks back and it worked wonders for me..   I'm still taking all the supps now, even though I'm on a modified PSMF right now.

Good luck!


----------



## Balin (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Katt!!  The more eyes on this thread keeps me honest


----------



## Balin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Day 2*

Same food and schedule as yesterday.  But the head ache is gone and I think I have dumped a ton of water.  I am feeling pretty flat under this fat, lol!!

*Meal 1* 10 am

2 ON Casein
1 Tsp Fish Oil
1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
2 Black coffee

P 46g C 6g F 5.5g Cals 257.5

*Meal 2* 2 pm

1 Can of Tuna
100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
1/2 c broccoli

P 48.3g C 5.9g F 2.8g Cals 242

*Meal 3* 6:30 pm - Post workout

100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
3 oz Chicken Breast
2 c Mixed Greens
1 Tsp Fish Oil

P 47.8g C 5.2 F 8.3g Cals 285.8

*Meal 4* 10 pm

5.5 oz Chicken Breast
½ Tsp fish oil
1/2 c broccoli

P 49.3 C 3.9 F 8.1 Cals 285.7

*Daily Total:  P 191.4g C 21g F 24.6g Cals 1071  Fiber 19.2g

*


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll be following along  
You never know maybe one day I'll try a similar plan


----------



## Balin (Apr 2, 2009)

sara said:


> I'll be following along
> You never know maybe one day I'll try a similar plan



Hey Sara, thanks for popping in   I haven't talked to you in ages, it looks like things are going well in your journal


----------



## Balin (Apr 3, 2009)

*Day 3*

Same Meals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am up to 3 full doses of EC now at 8am, noon and 4-5 pm. Even though I am at full doses I was dragging my ass at around 3pm today and felt like I could nap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Meal 1 8 am*

2 ON Casein
1 Tsp Fish Oil
1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
2 Black coffee

P 46g C 6g F 5.5g Cals 257.5

*Meal 2 1 pm Post workout*

1 Can of Tuna
100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
1/2 c broccoli

P 48.3g C 5.9g F 2.8g Cals 242

*Meal 3 6:30 pm
*
100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
3 oz Chicken Breast
2 c Mixed Greens
1 Tsp Fish Oil

P 47.8g C 5.2 F 8.3g Cals 285.8

*Meal 4 10 pm*

5.5 oz Chicken Breast
½ Tsp fish oil
1/2 c broccoli

P 49.3 C 3.9 F 8.1 Cals 285.7

*Daily Total: P 191.4g C 21g F 24.6g Cals 1071 Fiber 19.2g*

*Lower Body*

Squats triples for warmup, 3x6
SLDL - 3x8, weight up from last week
Standing Calf Raises 3x10
Back extensions - 2x8
Weighted Crunches - 3x10


----------



## Balin (Apr 4, 2009)

I have never done a refeed before so I am planning ahead for tomorrow. My range is 225g - 450g of carbs. I am thinking of starting at the low end to see how I respond and tweak up for the following refeeds.

An hour before workout:

1 ON Whey
1.25 c white rice
2 Tbs Salsa
6 oz Banana
4 oz Sweet Potato
1 TBS Olive Oil
1 Tsp Fish Oil

*P 34.05 C 137.9 F 15.8 Cals 830*

Then because I am not creative I would have the same after my work out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This would put my whole day intake to

*P 211.7 C 291.6 F 45.7 Cals 2424.5*

Does this look ok?


----------



## Built (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd do this up like UD2.0 - an hour before the workout, eat a few pieces of fruit and a whey shake or some cottage cheese.

Do a tension workout, then start the refeed.


----------



## Balin (Apr 5, 2009)

*Day 4*

Meals the same as the previous days.  Once I use up all the chicken breasts I cooked I will change some stuff up.

*Day 5 - Refeed Day*

I weighed myself this morning. I am down 5 lbs from 194 to 189. I am just curious on how much I will my weight will increase from the refeed today.

I prefer only weighing myself weekly so I will resume that schedule after I see what a refeed does to me.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2009)

How has the mood been? pretty irritable?


----------



## Balin (Apr 5, 2009)

Good question, so I went to ask my kids, 

I am not crustier than usual, but I am less patient.  I take the EC at around 8am, noon and around 5pm.  But for the last 2-3 days by 3-4pm I am dragging for energy levels but they bounce back after the EC and my 6pm meal.

I am just sort of antsy.  I couldn't sit through a 2 hour movie on TV last night


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't use EC any more, I become an asshole who will snap on the stupidest shit.

Let alone being on very low cals.... equal not a very happy person


----------



## Built (Apr 5, 2009)

I weigh daily lol - I find the fluctuations entertaining!

What did you end up eating for the carbup? And how did you feel while carbing up by the way?


----------



## Balin (Apr 5, 2009)

I still work from my home and my kids are in school all day so I don't have much opportunity to snap at folks.  

I am surprised with these low cals that I am not hungrier.  I seem to be hungrier on the 5-6 meals a day for 2 - 2.2k cals.  Maybe its the caffeine suppressing my appetite?

Besides the energy lull in the late afternoon, the only other thing I am noticing is that my recovery is a bit slower and my joints ache a bit more... but I am attributing that to age


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Could be the caffeine... however the body is pretty smart and adapts to situations.  Also take into account there is less of an insulin spike which triggers that hunger signal.

surprised at the joint aches.... Usually they get better on this type of diet cause of less consumption of inflammatory foods.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 5, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't use EC any more, I become an asshole who will snap on the stupidest shit.



Yes, I have also noticed that any combination of protein, fat, carbs, or even simply oxygen seems to have similar effects with you.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 5, 2009)

Balin said:


> I still work from my home and my kids are in school all day so I don't have much opportunity to snap at folks.
> 
> I am surprised with these low cals that I am not hungrier.  I seem to be hungrier on the 5-6 meals a day for 2 - 2.2k cals.  Maybe its the caffeine suppressing my appetite?
> 
> Besides the energy lull in the late afternoon, the only other thing I am noticing is that my recovery is a bit slower and my joints ache a bit more... but I am attributing that to age



Yup, the hunger suppression of caffeine, high protein, and ketosis is simply amazing isn't it?  On my PSMF I wasn't even hungry most of the time towards the end despite only eating around 1300 calories.


----------



## Balin (Apr 5, 2009)

Built said:


> I weigh daily lol - I find the fluctuations entertaining!
> 
> What did you end up eating for the carbup? And how did you feel while carbing up by the way?



Just about to start the carb up... trying to time for end of day around a work out so I can sleep it off tonight


----------



## Built (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice. Enjoy your carbohydrate-induced stupor.


----------



## Balin (Apr 5, 2009)

Pre workout was:         

1.5 ON Whey
6 oz Banana
1 Tsp Fish Oil*P37.8* C *41.4* F *6.6* Cals *376.2*

Post workout was:
5 oz Chicken Breast
1.25 c white rice
2 Tbs Salsa
4 oz Sweet Potato
1 TBS Olive Oil   
1 Tsp Fish Oil*
 P **50.95* C *97.5* F *19.2* Cals *766.6*

Workout was your tension workout.... it knocked the crap out of me but I got it done in about 50 mins.

In another hour, hour and a half I will probably duplicate the post workout meal   less the fish oil.


----------



## Balin (Apr 5, 2009)

*Day 5 Meals*

*M1* 10 am

	2 ON Casein
	1 Tsp Fish Oil
	1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
	2 Black coffee

*P 46 C 6 F 5.5 cals 257.5*


*M2* 2 pm
	1 Can of Tuna
	100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
	1/2 c broccoli

*P 48.3 C 5.9 F 2.8 cals 242*


*M3* 5 pm - start refeed pre workout

	1.5 ON Whey
	6 oz Banana
	1 Tsp Fish Oil

*P 37.8 C 41.4 F 6.6 cals 376.2*

*M4* 7pm post workout

	5 oz Chicken Breast
	1.25 c white rice
	2 Tbs Salsa
	2 oz Banana
	4 oz Sweet Potato
	1 TBS Olive Oil

*P 51.55 C 110.3 F 14.9 cals 781.5*


*M5* ended refeed at 10 pm

	5 oz Chicken Breast
	3 c white rice
	2 Tbs Salsa
	4 oz Sweet Potato
	1 TBS Olive Oil

*P 57.45 C 190.6 F 15.4	cals 1130.8*

*Total P241.1 C 354.2 F 45.2 cals 2788*

Carb range for refeed was 225-450g and I hit 350g and feel like crap, lol

*Work out*

Squat 2x10
Leg Extension 2x10
RDL 2x10
Arnies 2x10
Narrow Grip Pulldowns 2x10
Bent over BB Rows 2x10
Incline DB Bench 2x10,8
Standing BB Curl 2x10
Rope Pressdowns 2x10
Laterals 2x8
Rear Laterals 2x8

In and out in about 50 mins.


----------



## Built (Apr 5, 2009)

Interesting how shitty you can feel on a carbup, hey?

Did you load in creatine with your carbup? Did you remain active through it? Both of these help me manage to feel good while I carb up. Moderate activity is amazingly effective at mediating reglycogenation.


----------



## Balin (Apr 6, 2009)

Built said:


> Interesting how shitty you can feel on a carbup, hey?
> 
> Did you load in creatine with your carbup? Did you remain active through it? Both of these help me manage to feel good while I carb up. Moderate activity is amazingly effective at mediating reglycogenation.



I used the creatine but I wasn't active enough 

Waking weight post refeed 190lbs so I only put on a pound


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2009)

Built said:


> I weigh daily lol - I find the fluctuations entertaining!
> 
> What did you end up eating for the carbup? And how did you feel while carbing up by the way?



That will devestate me


----------



## Built (Apr 6, 2009)

Why? Knowledge is POWER, my friend. When you see the scale go up five pounds overnight, you absolutely KNOW what it is: water weight, from reglycogenation. 

Compare your post-carbup weight week to week and you still see the progression. 

Plus of course, there's always your "skinny" jeans, and the mirror...


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2009)

Built said:


> Why? Knowledge is POWER, my friend. When you see the scale go up five pounds overnight, you absolutely KNOW what it is: water weight, from reglycogenation.
> 
> Compare your post-carbup weight week to week and you still see the progression.
> 
> Plus of course, there's always your "skinny" jeans, and the mirror...



I know its only water weight if i gain 5 lbs over night.. when i get to my ideal weight and i see the scale moving up over night, i dont think i would be super worried


----------



## johnereb (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll have to keep an eye on this. Our stats are close and this might be just what I need.


----------



## Balin (Apr 6, 2009)

sara said:


> That will devestate me



I don't want to become more OCD then I am so thats why I stick to weekly weighings


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2009)

Balin said:


> I don't want to become more OCD then I am so thats why I stick to weekly weighings



weekly weigh in right before  the refeed


----------



## Built (Apr 6, 2009)

Exactly!


----------



## Balin (Apr 6, 2009)

*Day 6 Meals*

*M1*
	2 ON Casein
	1 Tsp Fish Oil
	1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
	1 Black coffee


*M2* 
1 Can of Tuna
	100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
	1/2 c broccoli

*M3* 
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
	2 c Mixed Greens
	1 Tsp Fish Oil


*M4* 
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
	½ Tsp fish oil
	1/2 c broccoli

*Totals  P 192.4 C 19 F 26.6 cals 1085*


----------



## Balin (Apr 6, 2009)

johnereb said:


> I'll have to keep an eye on this. Our stats are close and this might be just what I need.



Thanks for popping in 

If you ever want to try something like this, there are alot of folks here who have done it and are great support


----------



## Balin (Apr 7, 2009)

*Day 7*

The grocery store was out of the hard pressed cottage cheese so I picked up some 1% CC.

*M1*
2 ON Casein
	1 Tsp Fish Oil
	1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
	2 Black coffee
	Total

*M2*
	1.5 Can of Tuna
	¼ Cup CC
	2 c Mixed Greens
	Total

*M3*
	5.5 oz Chicken Breast
	1/2 c broccoli
	1 Tsp Fish Oil
	Total

*M4*
	5.5 oz Chicken Breast
	½ Tsp fish oil
	1/2 c broccoli
*
Totals  P 192.4 C 20.5 F 27.6 cals 1100

*My hunger was high today, I think I must have drank at least 6 litres of water.


----------



## Built (Apr 7, 2009)

Try sipping on broth before you eat your meals. Have your fish oil with it. 

Also, try having a shot of ordinary white vinegar before a meal. 

It helps.


----------



## Balin (Apr 7, 2009)

Built said:


> Try sipping on broth before you eat your meals. Have your fish oil with it.
> 
> Also, try having a shot of ordinary white vinegar before a meal.
> 
> It helps.



I like the vinegar. I end up drinking the residue from my salad 

I upped the hot sauce on the meat too.


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2009)

I love vinegar! I do the same too, drink the residue from my salad and my lips turn white


----------



## Balin (Apr 8, 2009)

*Waking Weight - Day 8*

188 lbs.  I am down 6lbs after completing a week on PSMF.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been reading this thread.  Nice job!


----------



## Balin (Apr 8, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> I've been reading this thread.  Nice job!



Thanks


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2009)

RIGHT ON!!!


----------



## Balin (Apr 8, 2009)

*Day 8*

Same meals as yesterday.

*M1*
2 ON Casein
1 Tsp Fish Oil
1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
2 Black coffee

*M2*
1.5 Can of Tuna
¼ Cup CC
2 c Mixed Greens

*M3*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
1/2 c broccoli
1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
½ Tsp fish oil
1/2 c broccoli

*Totals P 192.4 C 20.5 F 27.6 cals 1100*

*Upper Body Workout*

BB bench press - trips for warm up 3x8
Neutral G Pull ups - trips for warm up 3x6 - increased weight
DB Laterals 2x8
Tricep Push downs 2x8 - increased weight
DB Curl - 2x8 increased weight


----------



## Balin (Apr 9, 2009)

*Day 8*

Same meals as yesterday.

*M1*
2 ON Casein
1 Tsp Fish Oil
1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
2 Black coffee

*M2*
1.5 Can of Tuna
¼ Cup CC
2 c Mixed Greens

*M3*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
1/2 c broccoli
1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
½ Tsp fish oil
1/2 c broccoli

*Totals P 192.4 C 20.5 F 27.6 cals 1100*

Ya I am pretty boring... same food day in and day out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But Sunday is refeed   Easter turkey, turnip and mashed potatoes


----------



## Built (Apr 9, 2009)

Have a dirty refeed. Get some Easter eggs in, it'll do your soul good. 

I can tell you I have my weekend all planned. <burp!>


----------



## Balin (Apr 10, 2009)

*Day 9*

*Workout*

As it is Good Friday our gym has shortened hours so I had to fit in the workout at lunch today.

Squat - trips for warm up - 2x8, 1x6
SLDL - 3x8
Standing Calf 3x10
Weighted Incline situps 3x10
Weighted Back extensions 3x10

I was able to up the weight on the Squat and SLDLs this week.  Thank goodness for muscle memory, lol


----------



## Balin (Apr 10, 2009)

*Day 9 Meals*

*M1*
	2 ON Casein
	1 Tsp Fish Oil
	1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
	2 Black coffee

*M2*
	1 Can of Tuna
	100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
	1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
	5.5 oz Chicken Breast
	2 c Mixed Greens
	1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
	5.5 oz Chicken Breast
	½ Tsp fish oil
	1/2 c broccoli

*Total P 192.4 C 19 F 26.6 cals 1085*


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2009)

Other than the "Geez, this is a boring diet" factor, how are you feeling?


----------



## Balin (Apr 11, 2009)

I feel pretty good so far.  I had complained about sore joints last weekend, but I think that was more of a function of trying to make up for lost gym time and get back to where I used to be too quickly 

The lower volume associated with PSMF has helped.  My knees and elbows are starting to feel better.  ( Also, the re-education on the going to failure articles have helped  )

The only down side is I seem to be suffering from is cold hands.  I keep the house at 18 degrees and am usually warm but my hands are often cold.  I read that this is normal though and indicates that I am in deficit.

I am down a belt loop and will soon be comfortably back to my "skinny belt". 

I have a canoe trip planned for the first week of July.  My plan was to PSMF for 4-6 weeks to drop a bunch of fat then to use the next 4-6 weeks to stabalize my diet at a maintenance level and work on over all conditioning as we have between 3-6km of portaging and 30-40 km of paddling depending on the route we take.  With the progress I think that I am making on the PSMF so far, I don't know if I will need to run this for the full 6 weeks to get me where I want to be


----------



## Built (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, the cold hands part is pretty normal. Nice that you'll be ahead of schedule for your cut!


----------



## Balin (Apr 12, 2009)

*Day 10 Meals*

*M1*
	2 ON Casein
	1 Tsp Fish Oil
	1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
	2 Black coffee

*M2*
	1 Can of Tuna
	100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
	1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
	5.5 oz Chicken Breast
	2 c Mixed Greens
	1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
	5.5 oz Chicken Breast
	½ Tsp fish oil
	1/2 c broccoli

*Total P 192.4 C 19 F 26.6 cals 1085*


----------



## Balin (Apr 13, 2009)

I got behind a day, Day 11 were the same meals as day 10.

*Day 12 Refeed*

*M1* 
2 ON Casein
	1 Tsp Fish Oil
	1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
	2 Black coffee

*M2* 
1 Can of Tuna
	100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
	1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
	1.5 ON Whey
	4 oz Sweet Potato
	1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
	5 oz Turkey Breast
	2 Mashed Potato
	1 c Mashed Turnip
	1 Bagel
	14.5 oz Sweet Potato
	½ c Bread Stuffing
	1 glass skim milk
	1 TBS PB

*Totals P 221.15 C 314.9 F 44.7 cals 2546.5*

*Workout*

Squat 2x10
Leg Extension 2x10
RDL 2x10
Arnies 2x10
Narrow Grip Pulldowns 2x10
Bent overBB Rows 2x10
Incline DB Bench 2x10
Standing BB Curl 2x8
Rope Pressdowns 2x10
Laterals 2x8
Rear Laterals 2x8


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2009)

That ain't a fun refeed


----------



## Balin (Apr 13, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> That ain't a fun refeed



Maybe next week it will be a whole Pizza


----------



## Balin (Apr 14, 2009)

Yesterday and Today 

*Days 13 and 14*

*M1*
	2 ON Casein
	1 Tsp Fish Oil
	1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
	2 Black coffee

*M2*
	1 Can of Tuna
	100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
	1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
	5.5 oz Chicken Breast
	2 c Mixed Greens
	1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
	5.5 oz Chicken Breast
	½ Tsp fish oil
	1/2 c broccoli

*Total P 192.4 C 19 F 26.6 cals 1085

*I am really starting to crave some red meat 

I think I am going to go out and pick up an eye of round roast for tomorrow


----------



## Balin (Apr 15, 2009)

*Day 15 *

Weekly weigh in: 185 lbs,  down 3 from last week, down 9 total.


----------



## Balin (Apr 15, 2009)

*Day 15 Meals*

*M1*
2 ON Casein
    1 Tsp Fish Oil
    1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
    2 Black coffee

*M2*
    1 Can of Tuna
    100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
    1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
    5.5 oz Eye of Round
    2 c Mixed Greens
    1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
    ½ Tsp fish oil
    1/2 c broccoli

*Totals  P 191.6 C 19 F 28.5 cals 1098.9*

Woo hoo had some read meat!!!!

*Workout*

BB bench press 3x6 increased weight
Neutral G Pull ups 3x6 increased weight
DB Laterals 2x9
Tricep Push downs 2x10
Reverse Grip Preacher Curl 2x10


----------



## Balin (Apr 16, 2009)

*Day 16 Meals*

*M1*
2 ON Casein
    1 Tsp Fish Oil
    1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
    2 Black coffee

*M2*
    1 Can of Tuna
    100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
    1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
    5.5 oz Eye of Round
    2 c Mixed Greens
    1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
    ½ Tsp fish oil
    1/2 c broccoli

*Totals  P 191.6 C 19 F 28.5 cals 1098.9

*Same meals as yesterday.  Today the hunger has come back from about 4pm on.  I wonder if I am becoming accustomed to the EC.


----------



## Balin (Apr 17, 2009)

*Day 17*

*M1*
	2 ON Casein
	1 Tsp Fish Oil
	1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
	2 Black coffee

*M2*
	1 Can of Tuna
	100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
	1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
	5.5 oz Chicken Breast
	2 c Mixed Greens
	1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
	5.5 oz Chicken Breast
	½ Tsp fish oil
	1/2 c broccoli

*Total P 192.4 C 19 F 26.6 cals 1085

Workout

*Squat 8,6,6
SLDL 3x8
Standing calf raises 3x10
Incline situps 3x10
Hypers 3x10


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2009)

Balin said:


> *Day 15 *
> 
> Weekly weigh in: 185 lbs,  down 3 from last week, down 9 total.


----------



## Balin (Apr 19, 2009)

*Day 18 Refeed*

*M1*
2 ON Casein
1 Tsp Fish Oil
1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
2 black coffee

*M2*
1 Can of Tuna
100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
1/2 Cup of Broccoli

*M3 - Lone Star Cafe - Fajitas*
5-6 oz Chicken Breast
4 - 6 inch Tortillas
1/4 cup of beans
1 cup of rice
Guacamole

*M4*
1.5 ON Whey
2.5 Cups white rice
10 oz Sweet Potato

*Totals P 214.7 C 369.8g F 23.4 cals 2490.8*

Is this more fun ID?


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 19, 2009)

Impressive, you actually managed to fit in stuff like cottage cheese and tuna on the refeed 

The first refeed I ever did on my PSMF I almost threw up from all of the food and I still missed my target carb levels by like almost 80-100g.


----------



## Balin (Apr 19, 2009)

What worked for me yesterday was that I had my Tuna and CC around 1:30 and didn't start the refeed until about 7:00 pm at the restaurant.  I was so hungry everything went down pretty well.  By midnight when the refeed was ending I was pretty bloated.  It took me a bit to fall asleep


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2009)

Melatonin. I cannot say enough good things about it.


----------



## Balin (Apr 20, 2009)

*Day 19*

*M1*
    2 ON Casein
    1 Tsp Fish Oil
    1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
    2 Black coffee

*M2*
1 Can of Tuna
    100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
    1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
    5.5 oz Eye of Round
    2 c Mixed Greens
    1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
    5.5 oz Eye of Round
    1/2 c broccoli

*Totals P 190.8g C 19 F 28.1 cals 1091*

*Workout*

Squat 2x10
Leg Extension 2x10
RDL 2x10
Arnies 2x10
Narrow Grip Pulldowns 2x10
Bent overBB Rows 2x10
Incline DB Bench 2x10
Standing BB Curl 2x10
Rope Pressdowns 2x10


----------



## Balin (Apr 21, 2009)

*Day 20 Meals*

*M1*
2 ON Casein
1 Tsp Fish Oil
1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
1 Black coffee

*M2*
1 Can of Tuna
100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
2 c Mixed Greens
1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
½ Tsp fish oil
1/2 c broccoli

*Totals P 192.4 C 19 F 26.6 cals 1085*


----------



## Balin (Apr 21, 2009)

*Day 21*

Meals are the same as Day 20 above. 

Tomorrow is my Week 3 weigh in!!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2009)

Balin said:


> *Day 21*
> 
> Meals are the same as Day 20 above.
> 
> Tomorrow is my Week 3 weigh in!!!!



  no worries you are doing super!!


----------



## Built (Apr 21, 2009)

You've been on fire with this thing! Nice work.


----------



## Balin (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the support, Built and Sara 

*Day 22*

Morning weigh in, 182 lbs.  Down 3 from last week and 12 lbs total


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2009)

How long do you plan to continue to PSMF?


----------



## Balin (Apr 22, 2009)

I was planning a 6 week stint so I am at the half way mark.  So if things keep progressing the way they are, I should drop another 9 lbs which would put me at 173 lbs then when I move to a maintenance plan I will put on a few pounds due to water and glycogen.

I am thinking my first stab at maint will be about 2400 cals, 270 P 110 C and 98 F.  There will be some trial and error.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow 6 weeks is quite the stint at PMSF.

Did you consider maybe breaking it up with a week at maint?


----------



## Balin (Apr 22, 2009)

I might re-evaluate at 4 weeks, but right now I am feeling like I am in a bit of groove.  My lifting is still going well and I have been increasing weight so I was thinking that if I stall or notice a strength loss I may end it early.

I had originally planned the 6 week PSMF run so that it would give me 6 weeks at maint prior to a canoe trip I am taking this summer.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2009)

Either way good work.  I have tried PSMF previously and the thought of being at 3 weeks continuously scare me


----------



## Balin (Apr 22, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Either way good work.  I have tried PSMF previously and the thought of being at 3 weeks continuously scare me



Lol, but I don't think you get as fat as I do


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't kid yourself.

After practically being sidelined for 6 months post shoulder surgery, I have plumped up substantially.

That and my love of food and alcohol have contributed.


----------



## Balin (Apr 22, 2009)

How is the shoulder now?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2009)

Good now.  Not 100%  But I can proceed with my daily activities easily.

Once my basement gets repaired from leaks, workouts will be back on.


----------



## Balin (Apr 23, 2009)

*Day 22 and 23 Meals*

*M1*
2 ON Casein
1 Tsp Fish Oil
1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
1 Black coffee
*
M2*
1 Can of Tuna
100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
2 c Mixed Greens
1 Tsp Fish Oil
*
M4*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
½ Tsp fish oil
1/2 c broccoli

*Totals P 192.4 C 19 F 26.6 cals 1085*
*
Day 22 Workout*

BB bench press 3x6
Neutral G Pull ups 3x6
DB Laterals 2x8
Skull Crushers 2x8
BB Curl 2x8


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2009)

Balin said:


> Thanks for the support, Built and Sara
> 
> *Day 22*
> 
> Morning weigh in, 182 lbs.  Down 3 from last week and 12 lbs total




almost down to the 170's


----------



## Balin (Apr 25, 2009)

*Day 24*

*M1*
2 ON Casein
1 Tsp Fish Oil
1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
1 Black coffee

*M2*
1 Can of Tuna
100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
2 c Mixed Greens
1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
½ Tsp fish oil
1/2 c broccoli

*Totals P 192.4 C 19 F 26.6 cals 1085*
*
Day 22 Workout*

Squat 8,8,6
RDL 3x8
Standing Calf 3x10
Weighted situps 3x10
Back Extensions 3x10


----------



## Balin (Apr 26, 2009)

*Day 25* - yesterday

Same meals as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Refeed today... I am thinking on trying out some pasta


----------



## Balin (Apr 26, 2009)

*Day 26 - Refeed*

*M1*
    2 ON Casein
    1 Tsp Fish Oil
    1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
    2 Black coffee

*M2*
    1 Can of Tuna
    100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
    1/2 c broccoli

*M3* - Pre-workout
    1 ON Whey
    4 oz Banana
    1 bowl Oatmeal Crisp
    ½ glass skim milk
    4 oz Sweet Potato

*M4* - Post Workout
    1 ON Whey
    1.5 Serving Catelli whole wheat pasta
    Tomato Sauce
    1.5 Serving Catelli whole wheat pasta
    Tomato Sauce
    5 oz Sweet Potato
    1 glass skim milk
    1 TBS PB
    1 Bagel
*
Totals P 220.3 C 426.5 F 32.9 cals 2883.3*

This is the closest I have come to the upper limit of my carbs on a refeed.  I am going to explode.   I think I may steer away from the pasta next refeed it was really easy to eat when I was not hungry.

*Workout*

Squat 2x10 - Increased weight
Leg Extension 2x10
RDL 2x10 - Increased weight
Arnies 2x10
Neutral Grip Pulldowns 2x10
Bent overBB Rows 2x10
Incline DB Bench 2x10 - Increased weight
Preacher BB Curl 2x10
Rope Pressdowns 2x10


----------



## Built (Apr 26, 2009)

Pasta to me is diet death lol - I can NOT stop eating wheat once I start. 

Load in some creatine if you haven't already.


----------



## Balin (Apr 26, 2009)

Built said:


> Pasta to me is diet death lol - I can NOT stop eating wheat once I start.
> 
> Load in some creatine if you haven't already.



I have had my 20g  and some vinegar too


----------



## Built (Apr 26, 2009)

Coolios. 

I DID tell you to keep the creatine and the vinegar apart, didn't I? Creatine may be less effective when consumed with acid. I think.


----------



## Balin (Apr 26, 2009)

Yep, I alternate between them about 45 mins apart.


----------



## Built (Apr 26, 2009)

Just checking.


----------



## Balin (Apr 27, 2009)

I was feeling absolutely stuffed last night after the refeed, but I love how you wake up in the morning feeling lean and full 

Usually the 2 days before the refeed I feel flat and small.  400g of carbs later and I am feeling bigger


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2009)

Pasta with tomato sauce sounds YUMMY!!!


----------



## Balin (Apr 28, 2009)

sara said:


> Pasta with tomato sauce sounds YUMMY!!!



It was a nice treat


----------



## Balin (Apr 28, 2009)

*Day 27 Meals*

*M1*
2 ON Casein
    1 Tsp Fish Oil
    1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
    2 Black coffee

*M2*
    1 Can of Tuna
    100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
    1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
    5.5 oz Chicken Breast
    2 c Mixed Greens
    1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
    4.2 oz Chicken Breast
    50g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
    ½ Tsp fish oil
    1/2 c broccoli

*Totals P 191.4 C 20 F 25.5 cals 1075.1*


----------



## katt (Apr 29, 2009)

I loved this diet.. it works so well!     How long are you going to stay on it?  I can't remember if I asked you that earlier.


----------



## Balin (Apr 29, 2009)

katt said:


> I loved this diet.. it works so well!     How long are you going to stay on it?  I can't remember if I asked you that earlier.



Two more weeks


----------



## Balin (Apr 29, 2009)

*Day 29*

Waking weight - 179 lbs.

I am down 3 from last week and down a total of 15lbs in 4 weeks 

2 weeks to go, woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Balin (Apr 29, 2009)

*Day 28 and 29*

*M1*
2 ON Casein
1 Tsp Fish Oil
1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
1 Black coffee

*M2*
1 Can of Tuna
100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
2 c Mixed Greens
1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
½ Tsp fish oil
1/2 c broccoli

*Totals P 192.4 C 19 F 26.6 cals 1085

Day 29 Workout

* 		BB Bench Press 3x6
Neutral Grip Pull ups 3x6
DB laterals 3x8
Tricep Pushdowns 10,10, 8
BB EZ Curl 10, 9, 8

I think I found my ideal refeed food last Sunday in the pasta or finally hitting the upper limit on the refeed made the difference.  I had tons of energy in the gym tonight and my lifts all went up .  It was 5 hours after my last dose of EC so I am ruling that out.


----------



## Balin (May 1, 2009)

*Day 30*

Meals the same as day 29 or should I say the usual?


----------



## Balin (May 2, 2009)

*Day 31*

*M1*
2 ON Casein
1 Tsp Fish Oil
1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
1 Black coffee
*
M2*
1 Can of Tuna
100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
1/2 c broccoli
*
M3*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
2 c Mixed Greens
1 Tsp Fish Oil
*
M4*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
½ Tsp fish oil
1/2 c broccoli

*Totals P 192.4 C 19 F 26.6 cals 1085*

*Day 31 Workout*

Squats 8,6,6 increased weight
RDL 8,8,8 increased weight
Standing Calves 3x10
Weighted Incline situps 3x10
Weighted Hypers 3x10


----------



## Balin (May 3, 2009)

*Day 32*

Same meals as usual.
*
Totals P 192.4 C 19 F 26.6 cals 1085*
*
Day 33 Refeed*

*M1*
    2 ON Casein
    1 Tsp Fish Oil
    1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
    2 Black coffee

*M2*
    1 Can of Tuna
    100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
    1/2 c broccoli

*M3* - Pre Workout
    1 ON Whey
    4 oz Banana
    1 bowl Oatmeal Crisp
    ½ glass skim milk
    4 oz Sweet Potato

*M4* - Post Workout
    1 ON Whey
    1 ¼ Cup WW Rotini
    Tomato Sauce
    4 oz Sweet Potato
    1 ¼ Cup WW Rotini
    Tomato Sauce
    4 oz Sweet Potato
    5 oz Sweet Potato
    1 glass skim milk
    1 TBS PB
    1 Bagel

*Total P 211.9 C 418.5 F 34.6 cals 2833*

*Day 33 Workout*

Squat 2x10
Leg Extension 2x10
RDL 2x10
Arnies 2x10
Neutral Grip Pulldowns 2x10
Bent over BB Rows 2x10
Incline DB Bench 2x10
Incline DB Curl 2x6
Rope Pressdowns 2x10

75 sec RI for all.


----------



## Balin (May 5, 2009)

*Days 34 and 35*

*M1*
2 ON Casein
1 Tsp Fish Oil
1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
1 Black coffee

*M2*
1 Can of Tuna
100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
2 c Mixed Greens
1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
½ Tsp fish oil
1/2 c broccoli
*
Totals P 192.4 C 19 F 26.6 cals 1085

*Tomorrow is weigh in and the start of my last week of PSMF


----------



## Balin (May 6, 2009)

*Day 36*

Weekly weigh in - 176 lbs, down 3 last week and 18lbs total.


----------



## Balin (May 7, 2009)

*Day 36 and 37*

*M1*
2 ON Casein
1 Tsp Fish Oil
1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
1 Black coffee
*
M2*
1 Can of Tuna
100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
2 c Mixed Greens
1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
½ Tsp fish oil
1/2 c broccoli

*Totals P 192.4 C 19 F 26.6 cals 1085*

*Day 36 Workout*

BB Bench Press 3x8
Neutral Grip Pull ups 3x8
DB laterals 3x8
Tricep Pushdowns 10,10, 8
BB EZ Curl 10, 8, 8


----------



## Balin (May 8, 2009)

Since I am a few days out from finishing my PSMF, I have been running some spreadsheets on how I am going to maintain.

I have been averaging 3 lbs/wk weight loss so that would put me in a 10,500 deficit weekly.  Spreading that over the 6 days a week I am at 1100 cals ( refeeds I am at 2800 cals ) puts my maintenance roughly at 2800 cals/day.

I was going to do a transition over a week but I have reconsidered and am going to jump to 2400 cals right away... patience is not always my strong suit 

I expect to see the scale go up by a few pounds taking this approach. After a week or so I will adjust accordingly and bring my cals up to 2800.

My meal plan is a bit old school with 6 meals a day but I am looking to do something like this:

*M1* 
1 Egg
    2 egg whites
    1 sm sc NB Whey
    1/3 c Oats
    60g Frozen Strawberries
  CLA 
    1 Tsp Fish Oil
    2 Black coffee

*M2 * 
 1.3 can Tuna
    1 Tbs Udo's
    3 oz Sweet Potato
    1 c broccoli

*M3 * 
  4.5 oz Chicken Breast
    1 c broccoli
    1/3 C Brown Basmati Rice
    2 Tsp Fish Oil
CLA 

*M4*
1.3 can Tuna
    1 Tbs Udo's
    3 oz Sweet Potato
    1 c broccoli

*M5* 
  4.5 oz Chicken Breast
    3 c Mixed Greens
    1 Tbs Ranch Dressing
    CLA 

*M6* 
 1.5 Nature's Best Whey
    1 Tbs Udo's

*Bed* 
    1 Tsp Fish Oil
    1 g Glucosamine

*Totals P 274.7g C 109g F 95.2g cals 2391.6*


----------



## rantorcha (May 8, 2009)

Lookin' good, Balin!  I am glad your plan is workign for you.  I'll be checkin' in from time to time, but good luck in your maintenance phase.  With your dedication, I have no doubts you will do fantastically


----------



## Balin (May 8, 2009)

Thanks man.  Maintenance is where I have to pay close attention... I find it easier to slip up in maint then I do with cutting.


----------



## Balin (May 10, 2009)

*Day 38 and 39*

*M1*
2 ON Casein
1 Tsp Fish Oil
1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
1 Black coffee

*M2*
1 Can of Tuna
100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
2 c Mixed Greens
1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
½ Tsp fish oil
1/2 c broccoli

*Totals P 192.4 C 19 F 26.6 cals 1085*

*Day 38 Workout*

Squat 3x6
RDL 3x8
Standing Calf raises 3x10
Weighted Situps 3x10
Weighted Hypers 3x10

Woo hoo today is refeed day   and only 3 days left


----------



## Balin (May 11, 2009)

*Day 40 Refeed*

*M1*
    2 ON Casein
    1 Tsp Fish Oil
    1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
    2 Black coffee

*M2*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
    1/2 c broccoli

*M3* - Pre Workout
    1.5 ON Whey
    4 oz Banana
    1 bowl Oatmeal Crisp
    ½ glass skim milk
    4 oz Sweet Potato
    Total

*M4* Post Workout
    1.5 ON Whey
    12 oz Sweet Potato
    3 c white rice
    2 Tbs Salsa
    1 glass skim milk
    1 TBS PB
    1 Bagel

*Totals P 221.2 C 431.1  F 33 cals 2906.2 *

*Workout*

Squat 2x10
Leg Extension 2x10
RDL 2x10
Arnies 2x10
Neutral Grip Pulldowns 2x10
Bent overBB Rows 2x10
Incline DB Bench 2x10
BB Curl 2x8
Rope Pressdowns 2x10


----------



## rantorcha (May 11, 2009)

Balin said:


> Thanks man.  Maintenance is where I have to pay close attention... I find it easier to slip up in maint then I do with cutting.



Of course..It is all mental though.  When you are dieting, you know there are no slip ups, but during maintenance we usually don't put that pressure on ourselves.  I am sure you will do fine...knowing you _may _slip up is half the battle.


----------



## Balin (May 11, 2009)

Woo hoo, tomorrow is my last day of PSMF.  I am going to start on Wed with 2400 cal meal plan, then adjust up to maint that I have calculated to be around 2800 cals.

With more fuel, I am going to increase my training volume for the next 6 week block, then I am off for a week long canoe trip 

I am thinking of doing a Lower/Upper split, twice a week with some cardio/abs on off days.  This is what I am thinking of doing.

*Mondays*
Squat 4x6
RDL 4x6
Leg Press 3x10
Leg Curl 3x10
Calf Raise 4x8
Seated Calf 3x10

*Tuesdays*
BB Bench Press 4x6
BB Bent Over Rows 4x6
Incline Bench 3x10
Iso Hammer Pulldowns 3x10
Side Laterals 3x10
Skullcrushers 2x12
DB Curls 2x12

*Wednesday*
Off/Cardio/Abs
*
Thursdays*
Deadlift 4x6
Split Squat 4x6
Leg Curl 3x10
Leg Press 3x10
Calf Raise 4x8
Seated Calf 3x10

*Fridays*
WG Pullups 4x6
Incline DB Bench 4x6
DB Rows 3x10
DB Bench 3x10
Rear Laterals 3x10
Curls 2x12
Dips 2x12

*Sat/Sun*
Off/Cardio/Abs

I may throw in some trap work on leg days time permitting.

When I return from my canoe trip I may try Built's routine


----------



## Balin (May 12, 2009)

*Day 41 and 42*

*M1*
2 ON Casein
1 Tsp Fish Oil
1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
1 Black coffee

*M2*
1 Can of Tuna
100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
1/2 c broccoli

*M3*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
2 c Mixed Greens
1 Tsp Fish Oil

*M4*
5.5 oz Chicken Breast
½ Tsp fish oil
1/2 c broccoli

*Totals P 192.4 C 19 F 26.6 cals 1085*

Last day on PSMF 

Weigh in tomorrow morning


----------



## danzik17 (May 12, 2009)

Putting up before and after pics I assume?


----------



## Balin (May 13, 2009)

Ok after the morning weigh in I am down another 3 lbs this week bringing me to 173 lbs.

In my 6 week run I have dropped 21 lbs, and according to the tanita I went from 21% bf to 16 % bf.

I am happy with the results.  I plan to maintain the next 6 weeks increase my work capacity.  I think I might still be able to get some newbie/deconditioned gains at maintenance level.

I posted above in my journal what I am going to be doing meal wise for maintenance.  I am starting out at 2400 cals/day as that is what the RFL calculators say my maint is.  The math of my fat loss seems to indicate I am a 2800 cal/day maint.  I bet the truth is somewhere in between


----------



## Balin (May 13, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Putting up before and after pics I assume?



lol you are funny.  I didn't take any start pics so finish pics would be out of context.     Plus who wants to see a pastey white Canadian desperately in need of a back wax??? lol


----------



## rantorcha (May 13, 2009)

Balin said:


> lol you are funny.  I didn't take any start pics so finish pics would be out of context.     Plus who wants to see a pastey white Canadian desperately in need of a back wax??? lol



Hey brother, as long as you feel better about yourself, life is good!


----------



## Built (May 13, 2009)

Balin, you've done so well!

You may wish to consider doing a refeed, then backing the calories down a hair before easing them up a hundred calories at a time to what you feel is maintenance. I'd further suggest remaining moderately active as you do this, to bring your insulin sensitivity up quickly. (movement helps translocate glucose transporters, which helps you reglycogenate anyway)

What's the plan for the rest of your journey?


----------



## Balin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Rantorcha, one day I will post pics 

Hey Built, I guess my plan is to learn maintainence for the next 6 weeks.  I have that canoe trip coming up in July and I don't want to be running a deficit going into a week of roughing it and high activity levels.

I had a refeed on Sunday and didn't hit the gym Monday or Tuesday so I just jumped straight to the 2400 cals today.  I am doing this old school with 6 meals a day.  I work from home so its convenient for me and it keeps me from getting hungry.  I am going to taper off carbs in the last 2 meals so I don't wake up in the night hungry, which I have been known to do in the past 

I posted my meals further up in the journal but to recap I am shooting for:

*P 274g  C 110g F 95g for approx 2400 cals*

I posted an upper/lower split above and added the dreaded cardio so I can bring my work capacity up, lol.

I took about a 4 year hiatus from the gym and just started back seriously this January so I think I may be able to get a little recomp going at maintenance.

After the canoe trip I may do another 2-3 week PSMF run to see if I can get to 12 ish.  I can fit into my size 31 jeans now but not without some muffin top  so I am sticking to my 34s for now lol.

Long term plans would be to bulk this autumn and winter and cut in March or whenever I feel too fat, lol


----------



## Balin (May 13, 2009)

Todays Meals went like this:

*M1  * 
 1 Egg
    2 egg whites
    1 ON Whey
    1/3 c Oats
    60g Frozen Strawberries
    2 CLA 
    1 Tsp Fish Oil
    2 Black coffee

*M2* 
 4.5 oz Chicken Breast
    1 c broccoli
    2 Tsp Fish Oil
    3 oz Sweet Potato

*M3  * 
4.5 oz Chicken Breast
    2 Tps Flax Oil
    1/3 C Brown Basmati Rice
    1 c broccoli
    2 CLA 

*M4 * 
4.5 oz Chicken Breast
    1 c broccoli
    2 tsp flax oil
    3 oz Sweet Potato

*M5 * 
  2 ON Casein
    1 Tbs Psyllium Husks
    1 Tbs Flax Oil
    2 CLA 

*M6 * 
 1 Can of Tuna
    100g Pressed Dry Cottage Cheese
    1/2 c broccoli
    1 Tbs Flax

*Totals P 277.1g C 114 F 98.8 Cals 2453.6 Fiber 36.6g

*The CLA is a questionable worth supp but I have it in the cupboard so I decided to use them while I have them.  I am weaning myself off EC too.  I am down to a half dose 3 times daily and only had two brief lightning type head aches.  You know the kind that strike out of nowhere but go away rather quickly.

I did 30 mins steady state cardio on the eliptical today, and some planks, V ups on the swiss ball and some hanging leg raises.


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2009)

Balin, as I understand it, and I think I can find research somewhere if I can remember where, but CLA is a great addition to creatine, carbs and whey. As in a pwo combination.


----------



## Balin (May 14, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Balin, as I understand it, and I think I can find research somewhere if I can remember where, but CLA is a great addition to creatine, carbs and whey. As in a pwo combination.



Thanks for the advice, I will look it up


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2009)

Balin said:


> Thanks for the advice, I will look it up


I know saw it in Muscular Development-but that magazine is shit anyway. I'll keep searching


----------



## sara (May 17, 2009)

Congrats on the Progress  Balin!!


----------



## Balin (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Sara 

So its been a week at maint or 2400 cals ( P 277.1g C 114g F 98.8g )and at my weekly weigh in I am at 174 lbs.  I am up 1 lb from PSMF.  I was expecting to be higher due glycogen and water.  I might tweak up a bit this week and see how I do.


----------



## rantorcha (May 20, 2009)

Lookin' good, Balin!  Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Balin (May 27, 2009)

I am on my second week of maint, and my weight has stayed at 174 again at 2400 cals.

For this week on workout days I am going to add some more carbs and a few fats and hit 2800 cals.  On my 3 non lifting days I am going to shoot for the same of 2400 cals.

Workout days will be P 275  C 150  F 120 for 2780 cals

non work out will be P 275  C 110 F 90 for 2450 cals.


----------



## Built (May 27, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Balin (Jun 3, 2009)

Well another week at 174 lbs. Even after eating and drinking crap camping last weekend. 

I am upping cals to approx 2800/day to see if I still maintain with the following macros: P 275  C 150  F 120 for 2780 cals.


----------

